
Life is All About Supply and Demand - jeffmiller
http://jamesaltucher.com/2010/11/life-is-all-about-supply-and-demand/
======
stretchwithme
Very true. Most people need social proof before they do a lot of things,
except, of course, those with deep understanding and experience in the
particular arena. I like the number 30 of prospects needed to make one deal.
Its not astronomical but communicates that you've got to be building a
pipeline to your front door.

